# Ratings - seriously?



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow. 

I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days. 

Today, rating is 4.89. Only one note for "pickup experience". Nobody said anything to me, nobody had trouble. I messaged people if they were not visible. Everyone seemed fine when they entered my car. 

The most recent rating was likely a trip I accepted deep in the hood last night, trunk full of groceries, less than a mile with a stop at the corner market. 

I kept my mouth shut and even helped with loading / unloading. A fresh 1* soon after - it has been clear that white drivers in some areas are not welcome. 

It's really demoralizing. I try to provide excellent service every day and start each shift with optimism. I rate virtually every pax 5* unless they really do something horrible, yet these people hand out 1*s for absolutely nothing. 

I'm using Uber more as a pax lately, all I can do is rate my drivers 5* and tip them for getting me from A to B safely. Been in some gross cars, two didn't even have a phone mount. But they completed the assigned task. 

Also trying to figure out why I dropped from Diamond to Platinum. Possibly because of the major slowdown..


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Two weeks ago, I had a 4.97. Today, I'm sporting 4.94. I know that two of my one stars were retaliatory, one was sort of earned, and I have no idea where the fourth one came from, it just showed up today. You know, I look at how I do it each and every day, and even the one-star I say I earned, I could argue that my actions were appropriate. I don't know what drives people to think that getting a ride has to be some spectacularly orgasmic experience that they will remember and cherish for the rest of their lives. It's a cheap ride. Really, if it means THAT much to you, your life must be pretty small.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Two weeks ago, I had a 4.97. Today, I'm sporting 4.94. I know that two of my one stars were retaliatory, one was sort of earned, and I have no idea where the fourth one came from, it just showed up today. You know, I look at how I do it each and every day, and even the one-star I say I earned, I could argue that my actions were appropriate. I don't know what drives people to think that getting a ride has to be some spectacularly orgasmic experience that they will remember and cherish for the rest of their lives. It's a cheap ride. Really, if it means THAT much to you, your life must be pretty small.


I was 4.94 when Uber Pro rolled out and I was Diamond. Ratings plummeted to their lowest ever, down around 4.86. I think pax thought Diamond meant something better than the typical X experience.

Was happy to see my rating approaching that range again, now this BS.

Guaranteed one yesterday was just because of my skin color, which really sucks. And there was the recent false accusation from the guy I told couldn't eat his shrimp in my car. Makes me want to profile pax, which is very upsetting.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

I feel like the key to getting 5 stars is being aggressive and having like a bad boy vibe lol 

It's like girls who always choose the bad guy over the good guy 

Clean car, good attitude, great service and genuinely 
just being a good guy will earn you 1 star with some folks.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and of course I'm 5* on Lyft with tons of compliments - but isn't everyone. One theory is that Uber popping up the star rating in their face makes a difference. Default to 5* with the ability to change it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

got a 4 last week, no idea why. I have a very nice ride, clean in and out etc etc etc. My other 4 is due to fall off soon, so i'll be back to 4.99....


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

It's probably the Uber Pro program. As we strive to keep an 85% acceptance rate and a less than 5% cancellation rate, it forces drivers to pickup less than savory riders. Ones who traditionally don't tip, or require everything under the sun to please them. Sometimes you just gotta take the hit and decline, cancel, or go offline and relocate.

Sorry you got the 1-star treatment, especially since it seems like it was racially motivated. But always remember this game (Uber) isn't meant to be won.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I was 4.94 when Uber Pro rolled out and I was Diamond. Ratings plummeted to their lowest ever, down around 4.86. I think pax thought Diamond meant something better than the typical X experience.
> 
> Was happy to see my rating approaching that range again, now this BS.
> 
> Guaranteed one yesterday was just because of my skin color, which really sucks. And there was the recent false accusation from the guy I told couldn't eat his shrimp in my car. Makes me want to profile pax, which is very upsetting.


I have to say that ever since Uber pro my rating has steadily fallen. You may be right that drivers expected more from their experience, whatever that means. I'm now 4.90 down from 4.98 before this rolled out. Not from 1 stars, but from 4 stars.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BadYota said:


> I have to say that ever since Uber pro my rating has steadily fallen. You may be right that drivers expected more from their experience, whatever that means. I'm now 4.90 down from 4.98 before this rolled out. Not from 1 stars, but from 4 stars.


Yeah, I really think that was a huge factor..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I am very happy I'll never hit pro. Think I have 1/8 the points required. ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I am very happy I'll never hit pro. Think I have 1/8 the points required. ahahahahahahahaha


Gotta say, felt like insult to injury when I woke up to find that I lost Diamond as well. First time being less than that. And I was using the perks.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Gotta say, felt like insult to injury when I woke up to find that I lost Diamond as well. First time being less than that. And I was using the perks.


I woke up with platinum today and I'm back to seeing trip lengths and directions. Only thing I'm missing out on is VIP support and 5% off instead of 4% off on gas. Never use any of it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and of course I'm 5* on Lyft with tons of compliments - but isn't everyone. One theory is that Uber popping up the star rating in their face makes a difference. Default to 5* with the ability to change it.


Lyft's rating system is a joke. I guess if you're a driver and need the reassurance of some silly number lyft is a good for your sensitive ego.

First 50% of people dont rate, the default 5 just skews the average rating much higher.

Second, order only have 2 hours to rate you, last lyft I took I wanted to rate the driver a 1 but was going to just give him a 3 to prevent getting him again. When I went to rate him, I couldn't, 2 hours had expired. From a pax's perspective, that's bullshit!

Your rating on uber is a much more accurate reflection of what people think of your performance overall. Yeah there may be some bogus low ratings but the overall effect is 1/5 than it would be on lyft. .

One- 1star on lyft = -.04
Five-1stars on uber = -.04

To be considered highly rated with uber and qualify for the uber pro benefits you have to have a 4.85 . That means you can lose 77 stars and still qualify. There's a safety net for bogus and uneducated rating built in.

In theory, You could disappoint 15% of your pax and still be highly rated. Hell you could lose 150 stars (4.70.) and still have a possible rating with a little wiggle room.

Just veiw your rating with an arbitrary +/- .03 error factor. Some of the lowrating you received weren't bogus, the pax had a reason.

When I pick up at walmart and they have a months worth of groceries and it's a 1.4 mile ride, I'm pissed. I hear myself sigh, I know my body language is screaming F you at the pax, I know it. I can't hide it. If I were my pax, I'd be uncomfortable, I'd rate me low.

I used to be worried young other races would ding me because of racial issues, I'm sure my attitude and body language showed I was uncomfortable which could be misread by the pax. If you're driving worried you're getting profiled racially your demeanor changes and that is why, most of the time, you're rated poorly. They dont know why you're demeanor is like it is. Thet just know you're being odd, they are going to assume it's a racial thing.

Go back and save a few of the "low rated trash" trips from your dash cam. Then find a trip where you had a cute girl in the car or a young couple that were fin and talkative and watch the footage of yourself. I think you'll see quite a difference.

Sometimes we deserve to be rated low.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Sometimes we deserve to be rated low.


I know at times I've deserved a lower rating. Missed turns etc where you think for sure a one is coming, but in those cases there is nothing. NO rating. around 40 or so percent of my pax don't even bother to rate. THAT is annoying. Need ratings so as a driver I become comfort rated. sheesh.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I was 4.94 when Uber Pro rolled out and I was Diamond. Ratings plummeted to their lowest ever, down around 4.86. I think pax thought Diamond meant something better than the typical X experience.
> 
> Was happy to see my rating approaching that range again, now this BS.
> 
> Guaranteed one yesterday was just because of my skin color, which really sucks. And there was the recent false accusation from the guy I told couldn't eat his shrimp in my car. Makes me want to profile pax, which is very upsetting.


key word the hood. well you have the wrong skin color auto 1 star from many hood rats . its 2020 but still a LOT of jerks .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Sometimes we deserve to be rated low.


Agreed. But arbitrary 1* ratings and false complaints can negatively impact the driver.

At minimum, a 1* should require a written reason why. 9 times out of 10, they choose "other".

Out there busting my ass, going to giving it my best. Exceeding standards in my market, and I'm told that often by pax. Yet, giving it my all, hit with these bogus ratings. Sorry, it's not right.

I can't think of any other gig / job that encourages people to review performance without any specific information provided. It leaves the door wide open.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I know at times I've deserved a lower rating. Missed turns etc where you think for sure a one is coming, but in those cases there is nothing. NO rating. around 40 or so percent of my pax don't even bother to rate. THAT is annoying. Need ratings so as a driver I become comfort rated. sheesh.


I know for a fact I have a tom more 5 stars that I did not deserve than I do 1s, 2s , or 3s that I did not.

Most 4s come from people new to Uber and just not realizing a 4 is bad. I'm fine with that. Sometimes I explain the ratings if I know they are new, most of the time I don't, it's just not that important to me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> key word the hood. well you have the wrong skin color auto 1 star from many hood rats . its 2020 but still a LOT of jerks .


Unfortunately. And before my market went dead, I was seldom there. Now I have to accept just about every ping if I want to earn anything. I treat everyone equally, unfortunately that is not reciprocated.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> At minimum, a 1* should require a written reason why. 9 times out of 10, they choose "other".


No, it shouldn't. There would be way, way more false allegations getting people deactivated. If they dont like me because I'm old or my nose is to big, fine give me a one. Requiring them to give a reason is just asking for trouble. Again, 4.85 is considered high. There's a margin of error built in.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, getting ready to hit the road. Hopefully today will be better, all I can do is keep telling myself that.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed. But arbitrary 1* ratings and false complaints can negatively impact the driver.
> 
> At minimum, a 1* should require a written reason why. 9 times out of 10, they choose "other".
> 
> ...


I can't think of ANY business that I get rated as a customer, cam you?

The rating system isn't perfect, but there is a margin of error built in.

Hell, we can get accused of being drunk twice and still have a job driving. They just play the percentages. They know most dui reports are false, that's why we get 3 strikes. If you're a school bis driver and you caught driving impaired, you'll never drive a bus again. Zero tolerance.

Toughen up. Everyone doesn't get a trophy as an adult. Not everyone is going to like you. If you pick up "low rated trash" treat them like people, you because they are people. If you take the attitude they are trash, well, it will show.

I despise the grocery runs and the 1/4 mile rides around the block that eat up 15 minutes of my time but their ratings of me count just as much as the surged & tipped 30 mile rides.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I can't think of ANY business that I get rated as a customer, cam you?
> 
> The rating system isn't perfect, but there is a margin of error built in.
> 
> ...


It's just principal of it, my friend. As I said in my first post, usually I don't care. But to have two positive days when I was happily driving pax around and to get hit with at least two 1* for nothing.. Just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

My rating has been as low as 4.90 before but most of the time it was running around 4.95. Not perfect but neither am I. I give absolutely no concern to the rating. I treat everyone the same but since Uber solicites lower ratings with incentives for the pax I don't ever plan to lose any sleep worrying about what these people that don't know shit about me or the crap I put up with as a driver. Rate me as you wish and I will always just that believe that karma comes back to them, good or bad.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jeezus H Christ! Stop worrying about your rating! Uber has brainwashed you into thinking it matters. It doesn't.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Two weeks ago, I had a 4.97. Today, I'm sporting 4.94. I know that two of my one stars were retaliatory, one was sort of earned, and I have no idea where the fourth one came from, it just showed up today. You know, I look at how I do it each and every day, and even the one-star I say I earned, I could argue that my actions were appropriate. I don't know what drives people to think that getting a ride has to be some spectacularly orgasmic experience that they will remember and cherish for the rest of their lives. It's a cheap ride. Really, if it means THAT much to you, your life must be pretty small.


This is normal winter behavior. Business slows way down. We call it the cliff in Seattle and ratings waver dramatically it even feels like quality of client drops. Really what happens is we modify behavior and accept pings that we wouldn't when it is busy.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I kept my mouth shut and even helped with loading / unloading.


Not defending the passenger, but this could have came off in a negative way, especially since most drivers tend to make small talk.. the passenger may have felt you were conceited or something.


----------



## Mikemike88 (Jun 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Guaranteed one yesterday was just because of my skin color, which really sucks. And there was the recent false accusation from the guy I told couldn't eat his shrimp in my car. Makes me want to profile pax, which is very upsetting.


Now you have experience discrimination ONCE in your life

Imagine people of colors or different nationalities facing discrimination on a DAILY basis. See this one time discrimination doesn't look so bad now, does it?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed. But arbitrary 1* ratings and false complaints can negatively impact the driver.
> 
> At minimum, a 1* should require a written reason why. 9 times out of 10, they choose "other".
> 
> Out there busting my ass, going to giving it my best. Exceeding standards in my market, and I'm told that often by pax. Yet, giving it my all, hit with these bogus ratings. Sorry, it's not right.


Honestly, do you really think that your pax that down-rated you or Uber cares?
If there was any shred of legitimacy to this rating system, I'd care.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lyft's rating system is a joke. I guess if you're a driver and need the reassurance of some silly number lyft is a good for your sensitive ego.
> First 50% of people dont rate, the default 5 just skews the average rating much higher.
> Your rating on uber is a much more accurate reflection of what people think of your performance overall. Yeah there may be some bogus low ratings but the overall effect is 1/5 than it would be on lyft. .
> 
> ...


I really don't understand how you have come up with data like this. With no offense, I just don't get it.
Rating system is more effective when every one rate. Like as getting GPA on academic. A - 4, B - 3, C - 2, D - 1 and F - 0.
Suppose that your current GPA is 3.8 in University. In order to raise your GPA in next semester, you need to get all straight A, Not even 1 B. Let's Calculate this. You took 4 classes in this semester and you got 3 - As and 1 B. You already have taken 8 classes before and your GPA is 3.8. Let's calculate now. ( 3.8 x 8 + 4 x 3 + 3 x 1 ) / 12 classes. = 3.78333. If you got All straight A , Your GPA will be 3.8667. This is how average goes. One down grade always pull down and very hard to get it back. The number of divisor increases, the Average is always going down unless you can't make the sum any bigger.
Let's consider on Ride share. Suppose, Your current rating is now 4.95 and you had given 460 trips already. Suppose, in this week You will be driving 6 days and will give 50 trips. 50% rate so On Uber you get 25 people rated and on Lyft you get 50 people rated ( by default )... Let's see only one riders rated 4 and another rider rate 1 in both cases.
So According to average calculation.. This is how it goes.
Uber ..... ( 4.95 x 230 riders ..50% rated ) + 5 x 23 riders + 4 x 1 rider + 1 x 1 rider = 1258.5 / 255 riders = 4.935 (4.94) << This is your projected rating on Uber.
Lyft ..... ( 4.95 x 460 riders - 100% rated by default ) + 5 x 48 riders + 4 x 1 rider + 1 x 1 rider = 2522 / 510 riders = 4.945 (4.95) << This is your projected rating on Lyft.
So, when you get really low down rating like 1 star, it will be very difficult to maintain your overall current rating on Uber. Every down rating lower than 3 stars will hurt you big. We know the fact that all down raters always rate but not all 5 star raters don't rate always. So most likely, we are getting more down rate ( lower than 5 ) every weeks.
Hope I explained this clearly.

Actually according to my record, ONLY 44.3% did rate. On Uber, The less the riders participated in rating, the less your chance of getting back up to previous rating will be. On Lyft, it doesn't matter. It reflect the overall rating.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Gotta say, felt like insult to injury when I woke up to find that I lost Diamond as well. First time being less than that. And I was using the perks.


I dropped from diamond to platinum today also. When they increased the number of points from 1800 to 2400. I'll never make that. F. uber. Time to get a real job.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow.
> 
> I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days.
> 
> ...


Last fall I was 4.90, I've slowly clawed my way back to 4.95. The difference is when you try to squeeze an extra 10% wages for the week and drive out of your comfort zone. Instead of driving 45 hours, driving 50+ hours which means some Friday and Saturday night.

There is a difference between the working poor and the welfare poor. I don't think I've been 1*d by working poor, they are generally respectful. The welfare poor are the ones who ding your ratings. Its impossible to avoid them if you are trying to squeeze extra earnings.

When I'm in the zone and grinding out trips, when the app is feeding me, thats when I relax my standards and the low ratings come in. I say to myself, "sure why not one more?"

Sorry this happend. Your car is too nice for the hood.



Benjamin M said:


> It's just principal of it, my friend. As I said in my first post, usually I don't care. But to have two positive days when I was happily driving pax around and to get hit with at least two 1* for nothing.. Just left a bad taste in my mouth.


Boca hasn't driven in DMV, cut him some slack. He doesn't know. Its on another level than FL.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> Not defending the passenger, but this could have came off in a negative way, especially since most drivers tend to make small talk.. the passenger may have felt you were conceited or something.


Nope, the vibe was clear. As it always is when I drive in low income areas.



Mikemike88 said:


> Now you have experience discrimination ONCE in your life
> 
> Imagine people of colors or different nationalities facing discrimination on a DAILY basis. See this one time discrimination doesn't look so bad now, does it?


Actually, WAY more than once. Racism does not know bounds.



Clevername said:


> I dropped from diamond to platinum today also. When they increased the number of points from 1800 to 2400. I'll never make that. F. uber. Time to get a real job.


Ahhhh okay, I didn't know they changed the points. Thanks for shedding light on that.


----------



## Mikemike88 (Jun 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Actually, WAY more than once. Racism does not know bounds.


Ok, maybe a few times. Maybe even 10 times.

Compared with people facing discrimination every day, it's still really nothing to complain about


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Last fall I was 4.90, I've slowly clawed my way back to 4.95. The difference is when you try to squeeze an extra 10% wages for the week and drive out of your comfort zone. Instead of driving 45 hours, driving 50+ hours which means some Friday and Saturday night.
> 
> There is a difference between the working poor and the welfare poor. I don't think I've been 1*d by working poor, they are generally respectful. The welfare poor are the ones who ding your ratings. Its impossible to avoid them if you are trying to squeeze extra earnings.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head. Going TO the hood, hard working people very appreciative of the ride and working on improving their lives to get out.

Picking up, the hours I drive, completely different. Have to roll down the windows to vent the weed stench, there's ALWAYS a stop and they take their sweet time, bad attitude, no tips, and randomly 1*. It's not isolated to one ethnic group, either.

Anyway, today rocked. Earned about $130, including a $24 trip thanks to a $8.50 surge - unheard of during the day here, college kids going to an event downtown.

I had more flexibility, declined low rated pax or locations known for high crime and poverty. Rating stayed fine, got lots of tips, and enjoyed the shift. It's when you are scraping the bottom of the barrel that things suck.

Had a ping on Lyft for a 4.30, laughed my butt off and immediately had another ping.. &#128514;


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow.
> 
> I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days.
> 
> ...


Keep your chon up bro...

I've done 11k rides with no mount.

My rating is a 4.93


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Keep your chon up bro...
> 
> I've done 11k rides with no mount.
> 
> My rating is a 4.93


Just curious, why no mount???

Seeing my driver look at their lap while on the highway is slightly disconcerting. But nothing worthy of less than 5* alone.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

After over 2,000 rides I could give a s*** what passengers think. I have a 4.95 and I'm not worried until I get down to a 4.2 where they reject you in San Diego.

I haven't been driving since before Thanksgiving. I dropped from Diamond to dirt status. I'm fine with dirt.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I really don't understand how you have come up with data like this. With no offense, I just don't get it.
> Rating system is more effective when every one rate. Like as getting GPA on academic. A - 4, B - 3, C - 2, D - 1 and F - 0.
> Suppose that your current GPA is 3.8 in University. In order to raise your GPA in next semester, you need to get all straight A, Not even 1 B. Let's Calculate this. You took 4 classes in this semester and you got 3 - As and 1 B. You already have taken 8 classes before and your GPA is 3.8. Let's calculate now. ( 3.8 x 8 + 4 x 3 + 3 x 1 ) / 12 classes. = 3.78333. If you got All straight A , Your GPA will be 3.8667. This is how average goes. One down grade always pull down and very hard to get it back. The number of divisor increases, the Average is always going down unless you can't make the sum any bigger.
> Let's consider on Ride share. Suppose, Your current rating is now 4.95 and you had given 460 trips already. Suppose, in this week You will be driving 6 days and will give 50 trips. 50% rate so On Uber you get 25 people rated and on Lyft you get 50 people rated ( by default )... Let's see only one riders rated 4 and another rider rate 1 in both cases.
> ...


You hurt my head



Benjamin M said:


> Just curious, why no mount???
> 
> Seeing my driver look at their lap while on the highway is slightly disconcerting. But nothing worthy of less than 5* alone.


Didn't start with one and never felt the need. Understand the downglance bothers you but can be done properly.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Didn't start with one and never felt the need. Understand the downglance bothers you but can be done properly.


Eh agree to disagree. I have one laying around.. &#128514;

Two things I had years before RS, dash cam and phone mount.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

I had a pax tell me she never gives white drivers 5 because we are entitled but since I was polite she would give me a 3 which she did. I reported it nothing happened. I one flip off Mara lago as we drove by and ask me what I thought of trump I politely said I don’t talk politics she gave me a 3 and told me as she got out I should of agreed with her and I got a 4 last week the passenger told me I needed to learn creole so he wouldn’t give me 5. My acceptance rate was 93 percent when I got these. I got gold could see my trips was nice. I stopped doing pool declining anything in bad areas and now I have all 5 stars for last few weeks but my acceptance rate has now drop to 76 percent so I can’t see trips again. It’s really stupid but oh well I will not take trips in these areas


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Aq


Wildgoose said:


> So most likely, we are getting more down rate ( lower than 5 ) every weeks.
> Hope I explained this clearly.


You used school grades as an example.

In my kid's school the policy is 50% for an assignment not turned on. They get half credit for doing nothing. That means tout of 10 assignments if they ace 6 and dont do 4 of them. They still get a passing grade.

5×100=500
5× 50= 250
500+250=750
750/10=75^%

A C plus for doing 1/2 of the assignments. Its Bullshit. I hate this system and it benifites my kids. its padded to not hurt the snowflakes precious feelings and make the school look better.

Lyts default 5s remind me of that system, on top of that, pax only have 2 hours to rate.

Drop your pax late to work because you can't follow directions, no problem by the time they get a break, 2 hours is up and they can't rate, auto 5! Every kid gets a trophy, yay.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mikemike88 said:


> Ok, maybe a few times. Maybe even 10 times.
> 
> Compared with people facing discrimination every day, it's still really nothing to complain about


Why compare? Discrimination is discrimination, and it is bad. Want a trophy for being discriminated against more than someone else? You suffering a worse discrimination does not justify minimizing the discrimination someone else faced. That reminds me of when someone complains they were raped, and someone else says, yeah, but how can you complain when someone raped you and left you on the street when I was kidnapped for 3 weeks and raped and tortured the whole time?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I accepted deep in the hood last night, trunk full of groceries,A fresh 1* soon after - it has been clear tha white drivers in some areas are not welcome.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lyts default 5s remind me of that system, on top of that, pax only have 2 hours to rate.
> 
> Drop your pax late to work because you can't follow directions, no problem by the time they get a break, 2 hours is up and they can't rate, auto 5! Every kid gets a trophy, yay.


being late to work is not driver's fault. It is their fault. There will be traffic, there could be accident, there could be car break down, there could be many reason that could happen all the way to work. So they should get out 30 mins earlier. That's the unannounced rule for every employee.
Drivers don't guarantee the commute time. Driver's responsibility is safety of a passenger and transporting them from point A to point B. That is the job. It should be rated 5. If driver is lazy and the car is dirty and smell, then rider can downrate driver Pax should sit on a clean seat, should have good atmosphere while troubling. That's all driver can guarantee. Do you think rider won't have time to downrate on those point. No.. They will find time to do it because they hate that.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Did lyft for the first time in a long time. When I first did it the rideshare thing was still pretty new in my area so I don't think people understood how the rating system worked, they treated it like yelp or amazon. Thinking 3 or 4 stars were pretty good. I think people have a better idea of how it works now because I got nothing but 5 stars all night where as back then I would had gotten a couple of 4's. My theory is that just about everyone has either done uber or lyft, or know someone who has so it's becoming better well known that anything under a 5 is bad. Now most of those dilholes that still rank the 1 here and there. I think most of those are cheapskates trying to get some credit out of uber/lyft. Rideshare's version of the fake fly in the soup guy.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> being late to work is not driver's fault. It is their fault. There will be traffic, there could be accident, there could be car break down, there could be many reason that could happen all the way to work.


Except I said BECAUSE THE DRIVER CANNOT FOLLOW NAV DIRECTIONS

I know there are a million things we hey bed for that are put of our control. That was just a random example i pulled from my ass in between pings.

It's not my first day driving, or second. I've been driving for 4.5 years. If you can't see and admit Lyft's ratings are, at best, heavily skewed in our favor, then this conversation isn't worth having with you.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Tdawg487 said:


> I had a pax tell me she never gives white drivers 5 because we are entitled but since I was polite she would give me a 3 which she did. I reported it nothing happened. I one flip off Mara lago as we drove by and ask me what I thought of trump I politely said I don't talk politics she gave me a 3 and told me as she got out I should of agreed with her and I got a 4 last week the passenger told me I needed to learn creole so he wouldn't give me 5. My acceptance rate was 93 percent when I got these. I got gold could see my trips was nice. I stopped doing pool declining anything in bad areas and now I have all 5 stars for last few weeks but my acceptance rate has now drop to 76 percent so I can't see trips again. It's really stupid but oh well I will not take trips in these areas


Ouch, where do you live? I have a friend that recently visited Fl from Ca and couldn't believe how non racist people were here. Said it was really bad where she's living now. A white person can't even cross a person of color's path without getting scowled at.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Except I said BECAUSE THE DRIVER CANNOT FOLLOW NAV DIRECTIONS
> 
> I know there are a million things we hey bed for that are put of our control. That was just a random example i pulled from my ass in between pings.
> 
> It's not my first day driving, or second. I've been driving for 4.5 years. If you can't see and admit Lyft's ratings are, at best, heavily skewed in our favor, then this conversation isn't worth having with you.


I understand what you meant. But , As my personal feeling, I drive with my best service to them with a nice clean car. I don't expect for getting Tip but I do expect for getting 5 stars. Getting low rating hurt my feeling which makes me upset about seeing non raters as well. That's why I like Lyft's rating system very much. Lyft rating of me make me willing to drive every day. Skewed or not, I love that. These day. I got mad at some Uber rider's rating on me ( 1 star for no reason ), I didn't even go on line on Uber and I just drove for Lyft 3 days straight. Uber rating system make driver **** me mad at riders. I sincerely don't want that. So I don't like Uber rating system.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

don3rd1981 said:


> Ouch, where do you live? I have a friend that recently visited Fl from Ca and couldn't believe how non racist people were here. Said it was really bad where she's living now. A white person can't even cross a person of color's path without getting scowled at.


West Palm


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Need ratings so as a driver I become comfort rated.


You need 250 total trip and a staying of 4.85 and above, not 250 rated trips.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> You need 250 total trip


from the uber SF requirements page: Have a minimum star rating of 4.85 based on at least 250 trips

It's the 'based on' that can be read either way. If it said 4.85 AND 250 rides it would make more sense.....maybe... Guess I"ll find out soon which it is.



Benjamin M said:


> t I lost Diamond


but did you really use the perks much? I can understand the blow to pride etc, but the perks don't do much for me. And, yeah, part of that is my 1pt rides and how many hours I do this I'll never get to pro in any reality. I say junk pro and just increase pay rates.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

[


SHalester said:


> from the uber SF requirements page: Have a minimum star rating of 4.85 based on at least 250 trips
> 
> It's the 'based on' that can be read either way. If it said 4.85 AND 250 rides it would make more sense.....maybe... Guess I"ll find out soon which it is.


I thought the same thing, it says the same thing in Miami requirements and I interpreted the same way. Then last night a friend of mine let me know I was wrong.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I interpreted the same way


I guess when I hit 250 rides and next morning nothing changes I'll call support and get ready to get a headache. -o:

and maybe other drivers will chime in whether it is 250 rides AND 4.85.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and of course I'm 5* on Lyft with tons of compliments - but isn't everyone. One theory is that Uber popping up the star rating in their face makes a difference. Default to 5* with the ability to change it.


In my locale Lyft is now prompting pax for a rating upon ride completion!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> In my locale Lyft is now prompting for a rating upon ride completion!


Rider or driver app?

I've never been a Lyft pax. I believe it defaults to 5* on both if you do not choose.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

you guys take ratings too serious
just drive pax from A to B thats it 
thats what i do ,just hi and bye . have not washed my car in months .nobody cares , the more you worry about ratings the more it will drop.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

massey said:


> you guys take ratings too serious
> just drive pax from A to B thats it
> thats what i do ,just hi and bye . have not washed my car in months .nobody cares , the more you worry about ratings the more it will drop.


I think it's more the drivers that care about providing quality service that care, at least enough to be annoyed by unjust 1*s.

Clean your car. Your pax do care.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I think it's more the drivers that care about providing quality service that care, at least enough to be annoyed by unjust 1*s.
> 
> Clean your car. Your pax do care.


i have been driving almost over two years now ,not a single person has complained yet , when i was a newbie. i used to think like you and was getting lots of low ratings , my ratings dropped all the way to 4.2 . after that i stopped caring about ratings 
now i am at 4.86 with a peace of mind


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

massey said:


> i have been driving almost over two years now ,not a single person has complained yet , when i was a newbie. i used to think like you and was getting lots of low ratings , my ratings dropped all the way to 4.2 . after that i stopped caring about ratings
> now i am at 4.86 with a peace of mind


They told you that they care with rating you poorly. I am thanked daily for having a clean car. Please please clean your car.

4.2 is impressive.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

massey said:


> have not washed my car in months


oh, as a pax I would care. How embarrassing.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh, as a pax I would care. How embarrassing.


 not embarrassing at all 
its snowing and raining all the time so washing does not make any sense .you get what you pay



Benjamin M said:


> They told you that they care with rating you poorly. I am thanked daily for having a clean car. Please please clean your car.
> 
> 4.2 is impressive.


that was my rating when i was a newbie 
now i am a pro ,know how to game the pax
plus rain does the washing job so i dont have to do it


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

massey said:


> not embarrassing at all
> its snowing and raining all the time so washing does not make any sense .you get what you pay
> 
> 
> ...


My rating when I was a newbie was 4.90 to 4.96 for at least six months. 4.2 is, again, impressive.

Do you at least clean your car's interior? How often?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

massey said:


> its snowing and raining


oh, well, now you are introducing new variables. I'm in Tahoe regulary and use Uber. No points off if it has been snowing and their car looks like crap. However, if it hasn't been snowing for days and they didn't bother to wash it; no tip and maybe down rate.

and yes driving or being in a filthy car IS embarrassing. Some of us care about our rides and rides we are in as a pax.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> In my locale Lyft is now prompting pax for a rating upon ride completion!





Benjamin M said:


> Rider or driver app?
> 
> I've never been a Lyft pax. I believe it defaults to 5* on both if you do not choose.


It used to not prompt to rate, as best I recall. Now it does, and like Uber, it defaults to five if you don't change the rating. But the thing is Lyft used to not even prompt. That is why we enjoy so many 5's.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> My rating when I was a newbie was 4.90 to 4.96 for at least six months. 4.2 is, again, impressive.
> 
> Do you at least clean your car's interior? How often?


interior is always clean , i dont care about exterior


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> It used to not prompt to rate, as best I recall. Now it does, and like Uber, it defaults to five if you don't change the rating. But the thing is Lyft used to not even prompt. That is why we enjoy so many 5's.


I don't think Uber defaults to 5. If you don't rate, one isn't entered - from what I can tell.

That's why virtually everyone on Lyft is 5*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I don't think Uber defaults to 5


it might show the pax default 5, but nothing is saved unless the pax rates.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> it might show the pax default 5, but nothing is saved unless the pax rates.


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh, well, now you are introducing new variables. I'm in Tahoe regulary and use Uber. No points off if it has been snowing and their car looks like crap. However, if it hasn't been snowing for days and they didn't bother to wash it; no tip and maybe down rate.
> 
> and yes driving or being in a filthy car IS embarrassing. Some of us care about our rides and rides we are in as a pax.


 if you care and want limo services then you have to pay limo rates no 60 cents a mile


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, that's how it works


would be nice if they were FORCED to rate as drivers are. forty percent of my pax don't bother.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

massey said:


> if you care and want limo services then you have to pay limo rates no 60 cents a mile


Not having crumbs and dirt everywhere, twenty trees on the rear view mirror, smoking WHILE driving, or having a dash lit up with warnings is not expecting too much.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

massey said:


> if you care and want limo services


as a pax? I think having a car roll up that is clean in/ex is a minimal expectation. Now in snow country that can't really happen; in fact, recently I had to use all 180lbs of me just to open a frozen doors on an Uber ride. No points lost there. BUT if a car is disgusting, that is grounds for no tips and a comment. Point A to B and a clean car; not asking much.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I think it's more the drivers that care about providing quality service that care, at least enough to be annoyed by unjust 1*s.
> 
> Clean your car. Your pax do care.


I cared about providing quality service, but I didn't care about ratings because I learned from Eats before I did R/S how some pax wilt rate you down, regardless of the quality service they received.

My mats don't typically get dirty, so I'd just brush them off. I used Lysol wipes to clean the inside and made sure the windows had no smudges. But I sometimes didn't wash my car for weeks. Yet many pax commented how clean my car was. And I did well with tips.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Not having crumbs and dirt everywhere, twenty trees on the rear view mirror, smoking WHILE driving, or having a dash lit up with warnings is not expecting too much.


 since it is your personal vehicle you got keep the inside clean . i dont smoke and dont let others smoke in my car . but what i am telling you is , you should not stress youself over ratings 
as long as you are above 4.6 you will be fine

i have a 4.86 rating for over 1.5 years with my dirty car and has not dropped a point ever since.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I cared about providing quality service, but I didn't care about ratings because I learned from Eats before I did R/S how some pax wilt rate you down, regardless of the quality service they received.
> 
> My mats don't typically get dirty, so I'd just brush them off. I used Lysol wipes to get the inside and made sure the windows had no smudges. But I sometimes didn't wash my car for weeks. Yet many pax commented how clean my car was. And I did well with tips.


Many rarely, if ever, maintain their car. I have only been in one car that wasn't disgusting, that was a Black ride in NYC.



massey said:


> since it is your personal vehicle you got keep the inside clean . i dont smoke and dont let others smoke in my car . but what i am telling you is , you should not stress youself over ratings
> as long as you are above 4.6 you will be fine
> 
> i have a 4.86 rating for over 1.5 years with my dirty car and has not dropped a point ever since.


I've said a few times why these ratings bothered me in this thread.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

SHalester said:


> as a pax? I think having a car roll up that is clean in/ex is a minimal expectation. Now in snow country that can't really happen; in fact, recently I had to use all 180lbs of me just to open a frozen doors on an Uber ride. No points lost there. BUT if a car is disgusting, that is grounds for no tips and a comment. Point A to B and a clean car; not asking much.


 you look like a nice person if i give you ride i make sure my car is clean in and out


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow.
> 
> I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days.
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely reverse racism at play. And, I think if you have picked up any millenial female, you're rating is guaranteed to go down.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, definitely reverse racism at play. And, I think if you have picked up any millenial female, you're rating is guaranteed to go down.


Not "reverse", just racism.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Many rarely, if ever, maintain their car. I have only been in one car that wasn't disgusting, that was a Black ride in NYC.
> 
> 
> I've said a few times why these ratings bothered me in this thread.


Last week, I saw an Uber driver with his left rear side all dented in. I've seem some nasty U//L cars here. And I've also seem some way too classy cars used for U/L, like Cadillac Escalades, Mercedes and Lexus.

I get how it's the principle of it. Yes, it's annoying but there's nothing you can do about it. What people don't realize is my first 50 or 75 rides, I had a perfect 5. Then up to ride 140, I had all 5s, and a few 4s. Then the guys with the open beer gave me a 2 on my first 141 ride. I knew it was retaliation.

Little by little by rating went down. Yet I didn't change a thing. My tips actually increased. When I had 4 or 5 2s, I had zero ones ever at that point. The later I worked my ratings went down. I ended at only 92%. But I know I did a good job, regardless of what the Devil Wears Prada pax told Uber and how my ratings weren't as high as many here with 4.98s.

I never stressed over ratings. When I went into my hub once to ask a question, the nice older guy said to me he normally didn't see ratings as high as mine in my area. I was only at a 93%, when he said that. Each market is different and some areas and some pax are tougher on ratings.

And some pax have no morals. They will rate you down because they can, and they don't have to select a reason for doing so. Some may rate you down because you didn't carry them to the door. We don't know.

I agree with Massey that there's no point in stressing over it or thinking of it. Don't give it a second thought. An 89%, where you are now, would be a B+ in the real world. When did a B+ become a bad thing? Uber ratings are a manipulation tool. Nothing else.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Not "reverse", just racism.


Maybe prejudice, bias, or bigotry. Racism implies power to enforce prejudice. I guess you can argue that ratings give pax power to enforce their prejudice. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prejudice_plus_power


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Last week, I saw an Uber driver with his left rear side all dented in. I've seem some nasty U//L cars here. And I've also seem some way too classy cars used for U/L, like Cadillac Escalades, Mercedes and Lexus.
> 
> I get how it's the principle of it. Yes, it's annoying but there's nothing you can do about it. What people don't realize is my first 50 or 75 rides, I had a perfect 5. Then up to ride 140, I had all 5s, and a few 4s. Then the guys with the open beer gave me a 2 on my first 141 ride. I knew it was retaliation.
> 
> ...


 i was at 4.21 two years ago 
i have not heard people get deactivitated over low ratings . false accussations are something to be worried about .but still we dont have any control over so no need to stress . as long as you treat it as your extra income .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

massey said:


> i was at 4.21 two years ago
> i have not heard people get deactivitated over low ratings . false accussations are something to be worried about .but still we dont have any control over so no need to stress . as long as you treat it as your extra income .


I had a pax on Lyft this wk who was deactivated from Uber for low ratings last year. He did U/L for a few years and got his CDL last year, so he's a trucker making great money.

Oh, I know all about false accusations. Got the Big D because of one. My last 1 ⭐ came from my Devil pax on my last night driving. I did 1554 Uber rides and had at least 1000 5 star rides. You just can't please everyone, especially at bar closing time.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Oh, I know all about false accusations. Got the Big D because of one. My last 1 ⭐ came from my Devil pax on my last night driving. I did 1554 Uber rides and had at least 1000 5 star rides. You just can't please everyone, especially at bar closing time.
> View attachment 410702


that is so true . uber does not care if you are high rated driver or low rated . one false accusation does the job. on this forum alone , all the drivers who have been deactivated were high rated drivers which is very sad


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow.
> 
> I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days.
> 
> ...


I have had the same experience. I think customers get a discount on their next ride if they rate badly. It's Uber's way of compensating them for a bad experience which some people abuse regularly expecially the poor low lifes who wanna ride and not pay. I once had a bunch of college kids in my car bragging how they got a free $80 ride to Dulles Airport because they had claimed the driver was intoxicated and given a 1 point rating.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and of course I'm 5* on Lyft with tons of compliments - but isn't everyone. One theory is that Uber popping up the star rating in their face makes a difference. Default to 5* with the ability to change it.


-----------------------
The difference in your Uber Rating and Lyft rating --
What does that tell you --- Uber uses 500 average and Lyft 100 avg.
I have never thought that those numbers are the average. I know they are not for Lyft.
Lyft requires the pax to explain in detail if they rate a driver low. 
Some people are just mean. It does not matter what you do or how you treat them. 
If I drive daytime only, my rating is high. If I drive nights or mostly nights, my rating will drop 10 to 15 points.
Does this mean that the night pax are meaner ? Yeah, probably !! &#128513;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, sitting in a parking lot waiting on a pax, trip with a stop for lord knows what. He already has an attitude because the address he entered was wrong, of course that's my fault. 

But it's Lyft, so... 

Last pax wanted to stop by a store, avoided that because this ping was auto added. Now wasting my time and no tip. 

Damn it I wish Uber wasn't dead. Every other Lyft ping has been like this.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Got the infamous 2 star last week (my first one in 6K trips) and a car cleanliness notification.

I had just washed my car that day and the interior is always kept immaculate. Go figure.

I've since upped my rating to 4.60 for pickups from 4.50........if uber shitcans us as driver's at 4.60, it's a good enough number for the paxholes we transport.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Rider or driver app?
> 
> I've never been a Lyft pax. I believe it defaults to 5* on both if you do not choose.


Pax have 2 hours to rate you, if not you get a 5.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I've only gotten two #4 and a #1 since 1st of November. Dropped from 4.97 to 4.5 still get tips compliments but guess they just don't want to rate anymore at least the good ones. Plus driving part time and as slow it's been I dropped from platinum to gold today..so he'll with Uber rating. I've been a 5.0 with Lyft over a year plenty of compliments and tips.



UpNorth said:


> I've only gotten two #4 and a #1 since 1st of November. Dropped from 4.97 to 4.5 still get tips compliments but guess they just don't want to rate anymore at least the good ones. Plus driving part time and as slow it's been I dropped from platinum to gold today..so he'll with Uber rating. I've been a 5.0 with Lyft over a year plenty of compliments and tips.


Correction down to 4.95


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Mikemike88 said:


> Now you have experience discrimination ONCE in your life
> 
> Imagine people of colors or different nationalities facing discrimination on a DAILY basis. See this one time discrimination doesn't look so bad now, does it?


No.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow.
> 
> I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days.
> 
> ...


I had one of these also, it was late at night after a decent snowfall. Not thinking anything of it.

Its a single lady pax. Which is normal for that time coming from a bar at close time. I could tell she was a local. Knew the game already.

Hops in and says to me "there is ice covering your plate, so i couldn't check for verification"

Which was totally true. But by that time i was driving like 8 hours already through the weather.

I made sure at drop off to get out and break the ice and snow off in front of her. But got a 2* for it. No comments about safety or anything. Which honestly would have been a flag.


----------



## NaplesJoe (Nov 24, 2019)

Benjamin I am in the same boat as you, I have been sporting a 4.91 rating for a while until this weekend. I picked up these 3 ladies and took them downtown to a fancy bar/restaurant. During the trip they were telling each other about all their past relationships and sex nights. They were kind of irritating to say the least. Nonetheless I was still polite to them. I didn't speed, didn't miss any turns, and I have a clean car. They had a pax rating of a 4.59 so maybe that should have warned me. They ended up giving me a 3 which I have no clue to why they gave me that. I ended up giving them a 5 which I deeply regret. I give most of my paxs a 5 since most of the people I pick up are courteous and polite. Then a few rides later someone gives me a 4 which is absolutely infuriating. Im getting to the point where I am going to hand out 4's now to each and everyone and if I get a group of skanky women in my car that will be an instant 3.


----------



## John michael johnson (Nov 25, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed. But arbitrary 1* ratings and false complaints can negatively impact the driver.
> 
> At minimum, a 1* should require a written reason why. 9 times out of 10, they choose "other".
> 
> ...


You got this right. Totally agree.



NaplesJoe said:


> Benjamin I am in the same boat as you, I have been sporting a 4.91 rating for a while until this weekend. I picked up these 3 ladies and took them downtown to a fancy bar/restaurant. During the trip they were telling each other about all their past relationships and sex nights. They were kind of irritating to say the least. Nonetheless I was still polite to them. I didn't speed, didn't miss any turns, and I have a clean car. They had a pax rating of a 4.59 so maybe that should have warned me. They ended up giving me a 3 which I have no clue to why they gave me that. I ended up giving them a 5 which I deeply regret. I give most of my paxs a 5 since most of the people I pick up are courteous and polite. Then a few rides later someone gives me a 4 which is absolutely infuriating. Im getting to the point where I am going to hand out 4's now to each and everyone and if I get a group of skanky women in my car that will be an instant 3.


Hey there are some serious assholes out there. I get them too.


----------



## NaplesJoe (Nov 24, 2019)

John michael johnson said:


> You got this right. Totally agree.
> 
> 
> Hey there are some serious assholes out there. I get them too.


You think people would appreciate of us putting the wear and tare on our vehicles but some of them are inconsiderable screw offs.


----------



## John michael johnson (Nov 25, 2018)

NaplesJoe said:


> Benjamin I am in the same boat as you, I have been sporting a 4.91 rating for a while until this weekend. I picked up these 3 ladies and took them downtown to a fancy bar/restaurant. During the trip they were telling each other about all their past relationships and sex nights. They were kind of irritating to say the least. Nonetheless I was still polite to them. I didn't speed, didn't miss any turns, and I have a clean car. They had a pax rating of a 4.59 so maybe that should have warned me. They ended up giving me a 3 which I have no clue to why they gave me that. I ended up giving them a 5 which I deeply regret. I give most of my paxs a 5 since most of the people I pick up are courteous and polite. Then a few rides later someone gives me a 4 which is absolutely infuriating. Im getting to the point where I am going to hand out 4's now to each and everyone and if I get a group of skanky women in my car that will be an instant 3.


Give them 1's


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and of course I'm 5* on Lyft with tons of compliments - but isn't everyone. One theory is that Uber popping up the star rating in their face makes a difference. Default to 5* with the ability to change it.


Funny because Lyft resetting every 100 rides I could care less if a Lyft PAX downrates me LOL... I know it'll roll off in a month or so. Almost makes me want to do more Lyft than Uber. In the end though I'm going with whoever tosses me an extra bone or just keeps me busy.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NaplesJoe said:


> Benjamin I am in the same boat as you, I have been sporting a 4.91 rating for a while until this weekend. I picked up these 3 ladies and took them downtown to a fancy bar/restaurant. During the trip they were telling each other about all their past relationships and sex nights. They were kind of irritating to say the least. Nonetheless I was still polite to them. I didn't speed, didn't miss any turns, and I have a clean car. They had a pax rating of a 4.59 so maybe that should have warned me. They ended up giving me a 3 which I have no clue to why they gave me that. I ended up giving them a 5 which I deeply regret. I give most of my paxs a 5 since most of the people I pick up are courteous and polite. Then a few rides later someone gives me a 4 which is absolutely infuriating. Im getting to the point where I am going to hand out 4's now to each and everyone and if I get a group of skanky women in my car that will be an instant 3.


Anything under or <4.60 is risky.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow.
> 
> I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days.
> 
> ...


I dropped to Gold because I haven't driven much in a couple months, seemed to help w/ my ratings though. I think all of the Uber Pro stuff is useless and kind of an affront by the way. Just pay us a little more for Chris' sake. 4.98 but I'm not dealing w/ the late night crowd, much easier. I always give 5, I'm not entitled to ride in THEIR car. Why would I be a dick?


----------



## Lyft&getthin (Jan 30, 2020)

Damn bro if there was ever an ant that deserved 5.0* it was you.

Sorry to hear about your experiences. not that the ratings are all that important, but the feeling of being unappreciated isn't good, especially someone like you who goes out of the way to be polite to those who definitely do not deserve it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Makes me want to profile pax, which is very upsetting


I profile pax all the time! It's not fair, but I'm not going to be the one to introduce fairness to the rideshare model.


----------



## Syrenn97 (Feb 3, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Keep your chon up bro...
> 
> I've done 11k rides with no mount.
> 
> My rating is a 4.93


I don't have a mount either. Who needs it when I have a beautiful touch screen display perfectly showing the Waze nav? &#128515;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Syrenn97 said:


> I don't have a mount either. Who needs it when I have a beautiful touch screen display perfectly showing the Waze nav? &#128515;


How do you get your car's touchscreen to navigate based on the Uber trip destination? Do you manually enter it each time or is it synched with your phone's nav somehow?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Syrenn97 said:


> I don't have a mount either. Who needs it when I have a beautiful touch screen display perfectly showing the Waze nav? &#128515;


My nav is also on the dash but I still have a mount. Keeps my eyes closer to the road while I am sorting pings.

I have two or three mounts laying around. Any takers? Phone shouldn't be in your lap or passenger seat if you are relying on it for GPS, period.



MadTownUberD said:


> How do you get your car's touchscreen to navigate based on the Uber trip destination? Do you manually enter it each time or is it synched with your phone's nav somehow?


My car is equipped with Android Auto (and Car Play, I am Android).

When I hit Navigate on any app that uses Maps, it is automatically sent to the dash. I usually run Waze on my phone for the alerts. But I can also just turn the screen off.

Super handy. Even have the next turn on the instrument cluster.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow.
> 
> I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days.
> 
> ...


My man, I feel you. I drive an Impala. Spacious and always clean, inside and Out. I'm polite. Generally agree with pax no matter what. Rating at 4.86 from a 4.98. Don't sweat it. Long as we stay above a 4.70, no reason to worry. It really doesn't matter. Once you hit a 4.69, then you need to sit up straight and adjust before the final descent.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> My man, I feel you. I drive an Impala. Spacious and always clean, inside and Out. I'm polite. Generally agree with pax no matter what. Rating at 4.86 from a 4.98. Don't sweat it. Long as we stay above a 4.70, no reason to worry. It really doesn't matter. Once you hit a 4.69, then you need to sit up straight and adjust before the final descent.


IDK. If someone is low rated, is it possible that Uber support will consider that in false complaints from riders? IOW, a low rating might be the path to easier deactivation.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone who's old enough to be a ride share driver is too old to be concerned about this childish shit.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I generally don't care about ratings but lately I've been getting pax scraping the bottom of the barrel. Constantly being sent to the hood, accepting low rated trash because it has been so slow.
> 
> I took a day off, my rating was 4.91. My car is always pristine, I am a safe driver, and I am polite. Very rarely has a pax indicated a problem or attitude, and especially not over the past two days.
> 
> ...


Oh HELL NO.

No phone mount NO TIP! And 2 stars!



veblenrules said:


> Anyone who's old enough to be a ride share driver is too old to be concerned about this childish shit.


Im concerned.

My rating FINALly went UP from 4.93 to 4.94

I'm AWESOME.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Man i have been there done that and the bottom line is that the drivers lose every damn time. If i get those trips that are going into the hood ill hit stop new requests drop the pax off and get the hell outta there. Same thing to with rich people areas thell expect to get a Lexus or infinity and i know they wont like my Hyundai. 

Uber is a game we cant win but if we make money then the game is doable at least!


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I was 4.94 when Uber Pro rolled out and I was Diamond. Ratings plummeted to their lowest ever, down around 4.86. I think pax thought Diamond meant something better than the typical X experience.
> 
> Was happy to see my rating approaching that range again, now this BS.
> 
> Guaranteed one yesterday was just because of my skin color, which really sucks. And there was the recent false accusation from the guy I told couldn't eat his shrimp in my car. Makes me want to profile pax, which is very upsetting.


Ben, You're not at fault. It's the hood dum-dum mentality in general. Frankly, they don't even deserve be in your car.

I have Pool in my Market. Some of those dum-dum types have also rated me down. Those dum-dums always get cheap Pool rides to go 1 mile down the street from the Store with groceries and other things.

They are the lowest of low. Tell them to take the Bus next time, Ben.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Mikemike88 said:


> Imagine people of colors or different nationalities facing discrimination on a DAILY basis. See this one time discrimination doesn't look so bad now, does it?


People of color ? What color ? Nobody gets discrinated against on a daily basis. Just another liberal fairy tale.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

To revisit this -










Back to where I started before this post. I started screening pings hard. Stop? Cancel. Bad vibe? Cancel. Bad area? Decline.

Also haven't taken many Lyft pings over the past week or so. Greatly alleviated my stress and increased my earnings, avoiding the housing projects - where there have been three shootings in the past two days, all before 8pm.

But I digress. Feeling optimistic again.


----------

